
My startup was acquired and I want to reward my NPM dependencies - mluggy
how would you go about it?
======
andreimiulescu
Congrats, maybe start with contacting the maintainers. The publishers of npm
packages will have an email

~~~
mluggy
thanks. some projects have 20+ collaborators/contributors, you're suggesting
i'll let the maintainers distribute funds?

